# My book is complete!



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

Its been so long since I've been on this site that I forgot my password, lol. 3 years to be exact!

I have come back to tell you guys that I wrote a book called 'A Victorious Heart.' It is about how God brought me out of my trials of bullying, porn addiction, homosexual desires and Depersonalization & Derealization. I know a lot of people on here have lost faith in God or simply don't believe in Him but in my experience, spirituality was pretty much the only life-line I had to get me through this anxiety disorder.

When I first diagnosed myself with Dp/Dr, I was on this site EVERYDAY looking for answers. Reading tons of recovery stories, chatting with other members, etc. I then realized that my approach to overcoming this was only masking the problem. I needed to go deeper. Dp/Dr symptoms arise from an underlying stress (root cause). In my case it was pornography. And the root cause to my porn addiction was homosexual desires that were lying dormant in my soul. I won't go into detail about my views on homosexuality because I do not want to spark up a debate, but let's just say the desires convicted my spirit. Therefore, I sought freedom through Jesus Christ. Once I began to look inward to find out the underlying stress, I prayed, fasted, sanctified myself from the world, stopped coming on this site, read the Bible daily/meditated and believed for my deliverance from the chains of porn and homosexual desires. The process took time but my spirit would not let me give up. I believe in a Higher Power because my self-will could only take me so far until I just couldn't do it anymore. I needed supernatural strength. The power of God has freed me from porn, homosexual desires and thus, freed me from the symptoms of Dp/Dr! 

My advice to you, look to God. I know what it is like to feel helpless & hopeless when going through these sensations and seeing no way out. There were plenty of nights where I cried myself to sleep, cursed God, hated everyone who wasn't going through it and shut myself off for over a year. But God was my ticket out! Not medication, not therapy or vitamins (not saying those are bad things). But have faith yall! You can and WILL overcome this. But you can't do it alone.

You can purchase my book at *www.avictoriousheart.com*. I dedicated it to everyone on this site because yall reminded me that I wasn't alone or going crazy. I believe in everyone of you but yall need to believe in yourself. Use the power of your Creator to see you through as well as support from family if you have any. I will be praying for yall!

"Above all else guard your heart, for it is the wellspring of life." Proverbs 4:23


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

No reaction to this post? Why? Someone write a book about depersonalization and nothing?


----------



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing. I'm half way through my book, and yes.... One of the things I mention is spirituality/God. A main component actually.

I am so proud of you. And yes, a main thing to recover is to stop coming on this site. You don't need a constant reminder that you have the condition! Get the best advice you can find and LEAVE! =)

I'll buy your book to support you.


----------

